# Scale loss and skin shedding



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

HELP Oh boy. Okay, Ima lay it out for you. I live in Wisconsin and I'm 16 years old. My young sister got a russian tortoise about 5 years ago from a pet store, and just under to weeks ago she gave him to me. Very happy about that, because I could clearly see that he wasn't given a lot of attention, she treated him like he was a rock for crying out loud! But now I got him, and I want to give him the best life I possibly can. Currently, what I got right now is what she gave me, which is a average size aquarium, some little structures 'n stuff, a rocky basking looking thing, a hut, food and water dishs and a heat lamp, but the bulb in it looks like a regular light bulb what's up with that? Would love to get more info on what I could build/buy for him. Anyways, for the scale loss stuff, I noticed his backlegs don't have any scales on, (not quite sure if there ever was scales there), but some near his back claws. On his front legs on the other hand, they are full of scales, but some sections where theres none, looks holey, and I know for a fact there where some scales there at some point, again not sure when. As well as his shell, theres a part where it flakes up and feels really thin. Also, for skin shedding, there's almost been some flaky skin around his neck or on his thigh/upper arms. I have no idea if that's normal/what I should do. From what she told me, he got pneumonia in December, god bless his heart, from being in a really dry environment. From there, I can infer that she didn't soak him enough and that his bedding was really dry. What she used was coconut husk, is there something better? Anyways, I'm most concerned about the scales/skin, so any info/telling me what the heck to do would be greatly appreciated! Along with anything and everything I could improve/change.
P.s. apologizing for pictures being a little blurry, I was giving him a bath and the little bugger would stop movin. Oh ya, info I give him a bath 2-3 times a week, is that good? Less? More? JUST HELP PLEASE IM KINDA PANICING


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

Close up of his hand


----------



## Sarah2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

I am sure the tortoise enjoys the baths ensure you allow them a good soak in shallow water. Now you need to get the food and environment right. Spend time reading about tortoise care and that will help you,. Tortoise shed skin but do not pull it off it will drop and come off naturally. Ensure calcium is added to food and try and provide fresh green veg according to the guidance that is available to read, also provide water they can walk into and drink from. Enjoy looking after your new friend. I am sure others will have comments......


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks! I've tried to get him to eat other foods, but he seems to be a tad picky. He only eats this one really specific lettuce, and sometimes a strawberry or cherry tomato if hes feeling adventurous. But thanks for the info!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm not seeing any problems.

The large, pale spaces are new growth. They will darken as they set.

Fruit is not a great food for Russians. There is an entire subforum for these wee ones with a lot of care and feeding information:






Russian tortoises







www.tortoiseforum.org





You have to be persistent when changing diet. The wild instinct to avoid toxins make torts very suspicious and slow to try new things. Just keep offering more variety of healthful plants.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




www.tortoiseforum.org





That's a basic care sheet. Feel free to read and then ask questions.






good diet for russian???


dose anyone know a good diet for a Russian tort




www.tortoiseforum.org





Basic sheet about diet. Same goes, read and then ask questions.

Both of those were written by a member named @Tom.

I wouldn't do the strawberry very often, more like a treat. Russians can't break down the sugars easily. And tomato, I don't know if I would feed at all.

-HE- doesn't look bad at all to me for the pictures. Shedding is okay, they are reptiles, so they shed just like snakes and such.

If you can please take pictures of your enclosure and the light bulb you are worried about. Unfortunately I am at work or I would show you pictures of my lights and setup so you can see.
-Meg
--Zen was faster on the keys than me.. hehe--


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 14, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks, I'll read up in a bit but here is where he's, oh ya, his names Squratoise, like squirtle..like the pokemon but a tortoise, set up for now. On top of my 1975 stereo system... Ignore the lettuce in the water bowl, I have no idea why he dragged it over there..


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

For the lights, in the heat lamp it just looks like a regular light bulb, and when I asked her about it she said it was fine....but I dont know how much I believe that.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 14, 2020)

MandaG said:


> For the lights, in the heat lamp it just looks like a regular light bulb, and when I asked her about it she said it was fine....but I dont know how much I believe that.



As long as you get the right temperatures, it's fine.

If you don't go outside for some natural sunlight a few times a week, you will need a UVB lamp (it will be detailed in the care sheets).


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay few questions, 1) what is a humid hideaway/how can I make one. 2) Is/what is the ideal humidity level for an enclosure. 3) Should I invest in an outdoor shelter for the summer time? From what I know he's only ever been in a small fish tank, smaller than picture, his most of this life, so would that freak him out or be good for him? 4) I've heard calcium foods and calcium powder mentioned, what is it and how does it help?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

Manda.. I will get you some answers shortly unless someone beats me to it. Unfortunately I am at work and these answers are something I want to be detailed about. Just so you don't think I forgot about you.

-Meg


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

Is this a UV lamp? I not quite sure what it is, but I usually use it for Halloween black lights 'n stuff.


Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Manda.. I will get you some answers shortly unless someone beats me to it. Unfortunately I am at work and these answers are something I want to be detailed about. Just so you don't think I forgot about you.
> 
> -Meg


Nah, nah your good. I gotta make dinner anyways .


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

First off let's address the humid hide. So I have two hides in my enclosure. ((Unfortunately I have no pictures to show you as I'm at work.)) I have one that is a "dry" hide and that Pistachio climbs on and around and occasionally hides out in. It's just one of those half log things that I found on sale. The humid hide is just a plastic tote like the dollar stores carry that's big enough for like shoes. I make sure the substrate there stays very moist and I have a sponge attached to the "roof" inside and it's on the warm side of his enclosure. I found an old post by a member and he shows how he does this on his website. It's for greek tortoises but a lot of the info on there will help with your little guy as well. 








The sweetest Greek torts you've ever seen!







sweetgreektorts.com





I differ though from this member as I don't use the moss stuff inside my hide. I only use coco fiber.
bag:: 
https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-eco-earth-loose-coconut-fiber/dp/123772?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=hg&utm_content=Zoo Med&utm_term=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvdGog5Hp6AIVCWyGCh1ujwyTEAkYASABEgKyy_D_BwE
brick::
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...MIvdGog5Hp6AIVCWyGCh1ujwyTEAkYAiABEgIMfPD_BwE

A lot of members also like fine grade orchid bark. Which you can also find at home depot/lowes/amazon the key is it has to be pure with no additives. Should only be made with fir tree back. Looks like this if you buy it at the pet store.





Zoo Med Premium Reptile Bark | Petco







www.petco.com





I use the coco fiber all over my enclosure. And I make it wet enough that it forms a ball when I pick it up, but does not drip out moisture. I soak it in a plastic tote with warm water for about a half hour before I put it in his enclosure. I also make it about 4-6 inches deep, as my little guy really likes to dig and bury. Your Squratoise needs deeper substrate.

More coming.
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

As for overall humidity. The key is humidity and --warmth--. Cold and wet (or cold and dry even) can result in respiratory infections in our little guys.((Sounds like you already knew that though since he had pneumonia.)) Humidity I try to stay between 40-60%. ((I may get corrected on that by a wiser forum member)). One of those little gauges like you have isn't enough, and I wouldn't trust it. I run one very similar(it's all I could find at the time) but also have about 4-6 more around his enclosure. I also bought a temperature gun so I can make sure I am right. Mine are pretty similiar to the ones in this link.








5pcs Mini Digital LCD Temperature and Humidity Meter Pet Reptile Wireless Thermometer Hygrometer - Walmart.com


Arrives by Fri, Jan 13 Buy 5pcs Mini Digital LCD Temperature and Humidity Meter Pet Reptile Wireless Thermometer Hygrometer at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com




And I also bought a temp gun, just be sure to keep laser away from his little eyes.








Vaughan Digital Temperature Gun Infrared Non Contact Dot Laser 240022 - The Home Depot


The Vaughan laser-guided infrared thermometer makes is saf and easy to get accurate temperature readings on engines, HVAC components, appliances, BBQ grills, windows, wheel bearings, foods and swimming



www.homedepot.com





Now as for heat and lighting. I have a huge indoor enclosure. I run multiple CHE-ceramic heat emitter.








FLUKER'S Ceramic Reptile Heat Emitter, 100-watt - Chewy.com


Buy Fluker's Ceramic Reptile Heat Emitter, 100-watt at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com




They need to be mounted in:





Fluker's Clamp Lamp - 150W; 8.5" | Petco







www.petco.com





Then I also run a basking lamp. which can go in that same sort of fixture. Just make sure your wattage of the "fixture" it's self is able to handle the wattage of your bulb. I always buy fixtures that can handle 100-150 watts so I can run just about any bulb I want. And make sure that "base" of the fixture is ceramic, see the white?





Zoo Med Repti Basking Spot Lamp Value Pack | Petco







www.petco.com





Then I also run a strip light to address the needs of the tortoise for UVB.





Zoo Med 24" T5 High Output Terrarium Hood for sale


1




www.lllreptile.com





DOES THE LIGHT IN THAT STRIP FIXTURE WORK??? And does it say on it T5 or T8? You could be using it, and change out the bulb if the bulb is the problem. As for what the bulb is in that dome, it looks like it's just a standard bulb. I would look on that fixture and see if you can find a wattage rating. I'd then put a basking bulb in it.

Heat/light would really be the first thing to fix if I were you.

As for enclosure. I would first look around on the forum. Do a search and look at tortoise tables/enclosures for indoors that people have built. I wouldn't try to do the outdoor one yet. Especially since your weather in Wisconsin is only going to let you have him outside a few months.

-Meg
(still more coming)


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

AS for vitamins and calcium. Both should only -need- to be given about once a week. 





Reptile Calcium & Vitamins


1




www.lllreptile.com




I use the reptivite vitamin and the zoo med calcium. I also have several cuttlebones all over his enclosure so he can chew when he wants.

GRRRR!! I knew I missed something. Get rid of that water bowl asap PLEASE. It's a drowning hazard and most tortoises have problems going in and out. Get a terra cotta saucer and sink it into the substrate. And go big enough he can get in there and soak. Or something similiar.





Search Results for terra cotta saucer at The Home Depot


Search Results for terra cotta saucer at The Home Depot



www.homedepot.com





Hopefully, I got most of it. If not I am sure others will chime in. I was hoping @Tom would show up.
Feel free to ask more questions Manda, and don't feel overwhelmed. These are things you can do a little at a time. Keep up the soaks, And try to work more foods into his diet.
-Meg


----------



## MandaG (Apr 14, 2020)

This has be so unbelievable helpful.Thank you so much!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 14, 2020)

Manda. You are very welcome. And feel free to “bug” me any time. 
-Meg


----------



## DesertGirl (Apr 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Russian Tortoise Care Sheet
> 
> 
> Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...
> ...


Tomatoes-Way too acidic.


----------

